# New To Outbackers.com



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

action Hi everbody! This is my first post to the site just to say hi and that I have found several topics to be very informative while visting Outbackers.com as a guest. So here we are. We purchased the 26RS May 2005 and purchased the Excursion in March not knowing that we would buy a TT at the later date. We really do like the Outback series and hope to upgrade in a year or two. Camping gets better everytrip we take. We have made 7 trips since we have had it including tailgating at Auburn "War Eagle" not including the hunting club where we have full hookups ( roughing it huh). Anyway the forum is great for information or modifications. 
Until next Time

Greg, Mandy and Cooper


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great first post and all the good info









Welcome and hope we see you at a rally someday

John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome and post often!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome WILKINS3 to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 26RS
Glad to have you with us

Don action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

WILKINS3,

Welcome to Outbackers!! action

Post often and enjoy the forum.

Mark


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Congrats on your two purchases, you seem to have a good match with you TT and TV.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WILKINS3 said:


> Anyway the forum is great for information or modifications.
> [snapback]77610[/snapback]​


Welcome to the best place in cyber space!!! You're right - great forum for info & stuff about mods - but this is also a great place to make new friends around the country who understand your new passion for Outbacks!-


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

greg

welcome to outbackers action

what took you so long to post








or were you just being shy

darrel


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site, and enjoy, and might I say, you have a fine combination for towing and camping....check my signature









Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the rig. Post often.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the Outback and your first post.

We're glad you've joined our "family". Post all the questions you want...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Enjoy e-camping with us.

thor


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Congrats, check at the Outback SE Spring Rally under the RAlly section. We are camping 1st weekend in May in AL. Love for you to join us.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, WILKINS3!* action

Glad you found us!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

action Welcome fellow Alabamian. Glad to have you aboard. Don't forget to check out the Spring Southeast Rally at Logan's Landing.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers. It sounds like you have jumped in with both feet and are making use of that beautiful Outback.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome to the crowd. You will love it here, and the Outback too.









sunny

Dallas


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

WILKINS3 said:


> action Hi everbody! This is my first post to the site just to say hi and that I have found several topics to be very informative while visting Outbackers.com as a guest. So here we are. We purchased the 26RS May 2005 and purchased the Excursion in March not knowing that we would buy a TT at the later date. We really do like the Outback series and hope to upgrade in a year or two. Camping gets better everytrip we take. We have made 7 trips since we have had it including tailgating at Auburn "War Eagle" not including the hunting club where we have full hookups ( roughing it huh). Anyway the forum is great for information or modifications.
> Until next Time
> 
> Greg, Mandy and Cooper
> [snapback]77610[/snapback]​


Welcome to the site (even with the War Eagle reference







) We got ours after the season this year but hope to go several games this year. It will be there for the iron bowl for sure! Bring the Outback to T-town this fall.


----------



## scottenrotten (Feb 3, 2006)

hello I need help!!


----------



## scottenrotten (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a tundra double cab and a ford exhibition. I wonder if i can tow a 31 rqs? can anyone help me out?


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

tidefan said:


> WILKINS3 said:
> 
> 
> > action Hi everbody! This is my first post to the site just to say hi and that I have found several topics to be very informative while visting Outbackers.com as a guest. So here we are. We purchased the 26RS May 2005 and purchased the Excursion in March not knowing that we would buy a TT at the later date. We really do like the Outback series and hope to upgrade in a year or two. Camping gets better everytrip we take. We have made 7 trips since we have had it including tailgating at Auburn "War Eagle" not including the hunting club where we have full hookups ( roughing it huh). Anyway the forum is great for information or modifications.
> ...


Rivalry is what makes it great ! You will definitely enjoy the tailgating aspect of camping. Although the generators all around you @3:00a.m. will certainly make you appreciate full hook ups. I fabbed a reciever to mount on the bumper of the TT and I already owned a small trailer (40"x48") Sooo..... I loaded the generator, fuel and firepit (what a combination)on the small trailer and away we go! The load is balanced and light enough to unhitch and roll where you want it or just back the whole setup in like I do. Are there any rules against "shooting the bull" in this forum?







We are mulling over the Southeast Rally but it depends on baseball schedule. It would only be about an hour drive from home. The site looks good.









Later


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

scottenrotten said:


> I have a tundra double cab and a ford exhibition. I wonder if i can tow a 31 rqs? can anyone help me out?
> [snapback]78002[/snapback]​


scottenrotten,

No way with the Tundra (sorry).

As for the Exhibition, I am not sure. Is that the new model between the Expedition and the Excursion?
















I would have to say no to an Expedition as well. The Excursion... maybe!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

